# Darcy



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hi folks, I feel as Darcy is now 2 years it's time we left the forum and leave it to the young blood.. :-\ :-\
It's been great reading all your posts over the last year,and I thought that I might have made the 1000 posts,but hey thats the way it goes.......wishing you all the very best...Rob and Darcy.. :-*


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

keeping the door open Rob, always enjoyed your posts fella.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice one Darcy,

Always a pleasure never a chore!!!!!!

Have a nice break!!!!!

See you in a fortnight ;D ;D

Hobbsy 8)

PS.
Never say Never, pop in when your bored


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't go!! 

Take a break and come back refreshed!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Do what you gotta do, Rob, but we youngins can always benefit from the experience of those who've walked before us. Hope to see you back one day.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

What??? Is there a 2 year old cut off point? :-\

Rob and Darcy, I've really benefited from your input and I hope you'll reconsider and give us more of your insight!!

Hoping to hear from you .....


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Please don't go! I have come to trust and learn from all your insightfulness and Darcy's behavior etc what to do with Dharma and how to deal with a new V. I am going to miss you. Please don't be a stranger.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, come on Rob, the learning never stops, also passing on of experiences is a duty we shouldn't shirk


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

DAR - 1K post's - NEVER EVER got close 2 the essence of A V - JUST LOL - stay with us - or give it over to a purse mutt - U DO haVE a RESPONSIBLIY - if gone - PLEASE - POST ME & my V !!!!!!!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Don't leave! I've just decided to come back after a hiatus due to my new baby. Taking care of 2 v's and a baby doesn't leave a lot of time for the internet but I've missed this place and will miss you if you go.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Hi folks, I feel as Darcy is now 2 years it's time we left the forum and leave it to the young blood.. :-\ :-\


and Sam is 2.5... What do you want him to do... jump in the lake? We need your point of view. Always polite and considerate


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well Darcy,

Not as long as I predicted!!!!! (fortnight)

But all the same nice to see you 'lurking'  ;D

What else is there to do on a Sunday night!!!! :-\

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Well I tried to lurk a lot, but sadly failed....like in your previous post....what's the draw....who knows, it just draws you.. ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I know.............

It's hard.......

Sooooooooo hard...........

Don't worry, we don't think any less of you...... 

'What is the Draw'????

I don't know :-\ :-\

But I know something.......................

It's always nice to have your input here, however frequent  


Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

The trouble is.. ;D ;D we are all a big family here,although none of us have ever met, we all appear to know one another so much through one common goal...the love for our dogs :-*......anyway enough of that gonads...lets get on with the forum. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Darcy!!! :-*

{{{{{ Hug, Hug, Hug!! }}}}}


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> Darcy!!! :-*
> 
> {{{{{ Hug, Hug, Hug!! }}}}}


 Thanks for that mswhipple//


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Darcy...
Thank you for staying with us... It is you and your many other (Elite) and long time members that are the back bone of this forum.
You know what is here, where to find it, how to present it, and keep the magic of the hunt, the field, the bird, and the gun alive for all of us
who wish we had the opportunity to give our own dogs that chance. They are our pets, our running companions, our incentive to get off the couch and go play. Through your posts, we see champions and proud hunters, and we cuddle our babies and realize their potential. And for those of us who plan to follow in your footsteps, you give the answers to the many questions.
Thank you, and Thank all of you


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

HEheheh... I was just worried about the Canadian tourism industry, LOL ... welcome back, ;D


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Who else would share 11/13 with me anyways??!!??


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> HEheheh... I was just worried about the Canadian tourism industry, LOL ... welcome back, ;D


 Hi there datacan, you should be worried we now have some high flyer Canadian in charge of the Bank of England....God save the Queen.. ;D ;D


----------

